# A couple covers and an original from my band



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Here are a couple videos from my new band The SoulDisciplez

please take a minute to check them out. Thanks


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BgUDbtfohk&list=UUkukwVAjGNZ95mCcvedR0aA&index=1&feature=plcp

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzAY4Q_xjEo&list=UUkukwVAjGNZ95mCcvedR0aA&index=2&feature=plcp"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzAY4Q_xjEo&list=UUkukwVAjGNZ95mCcvedR0aA&index=2&feature=plcp

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3SMHef7-UY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3SMHef7-UY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


[/URL][/URL]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice guys.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicely done. I particularly enjoyed the original tune keep it up.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Make things easier for people:

[video=youtube_share;VzAY4Q_xjEo]http://youtu.be/VzAY4Q_xjEo[/video]

[video=youtube_share;4BgUDbtfohk]http://youtu.be/4BgUDbtfohk[/video]


[video=youtube_share;e3SMHef7-UY]http://youtu.be/e3SMHef7-UY[/video]


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for re-posting the videos properly! I never seem to do it right.
And thanks for the kind words! Greatly appreciated


Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

wow that was awesome - great stuff!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks!!! Greatly appreciated


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Now that was great. Really enjoyed the performances.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you very much....going out tonight to perform this stuff live. have a couple sets about 12-13 songs each, even mix of covers and originals....going to be lots of fun!

Thanks for all the positive feedback....means a lot


Matt


----------

